# Desperatley looking for Thrianta (red) bunnies



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of any breeders working with these sumblime bunnies??

I found some on Freeads but they've all gone and a lady I visited today had 3 but she wasn't letting them out of her sight so I'm now on a mission to find one.

Ideally a buck to be a pet but I'd settle for a doe too they can be just as lovely.

Any bunny people have any ideas where I can find one??

Thankies :notworthy:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I asked a rabbit keeping friend of mine and he gave me this link http://www.mapledurhamrabbits.co.uk/ don't know if that helps.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Sue Dickenson(Berkshire)[email protected]​Eddie Salt(Portsmouth): [email protected] Tele:023 9261 4218Alan Kennedy (Tyne&Wear):0191 3852753Wendy Dodds (Midlothian)[email protected] Sara Winter(Bristol)Tel:07947966579 [email protected] Paul Hopkins-Raven Stud(Essex):07951841855 /01206-511016 [email protected]Temple Stud(Cornwall)Tel:01326 563851 [email protected]


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

THANK YOU will get onto them right away and (hopefully) onto a waiting list or two :flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> Sue Dickenson(Berkshire)[email protected]Eddie Salt(Portsmouth): [email protected] Tele:023 9261 4218Alan Kennedy (Tyne&Wear):0191 3852753Wendy Dodds (Midlothian)[email protected] Sara Winter(Bristol)Tel:07947966579 [email protected] Paul Hopkins-Raven Stud(Essex):07951841855 /01206-511016 [email protected]Temple Stud(Cornwall)Tel:01326 563851 [email protected]




Wendy Dodds has given up breeding Rabbits (she's my friend so that's how i know), best person i would recommend is Sue Dickenson in Reading (Mapledurham Rabbits). She has kept them from almost day one & knows her stuff, she is also a Judge. I'm not sure if Eddie is still doing the Rabbits after he lost Marie.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

waiting to hear back from Maple Durham.......


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you still looking? I have a Thrianta litter due, and can also reccomend breeders closer to you


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

hiya - well no not really, I found a super breeder (in Essex) but I also picked up the most stunning red (satin) bunny while I was in Holland this weekend which sort of ended my search!

But thanks anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Was the Essex breeder Paul or Dawn by any chance? They have some stunning rabbits! My doe is half Paul's line and mated up to one of his bucks


----------



## HSimpson (May 4, 2021)

Demismith said:


> Was the Essex breeder Paul or Dawn by any chance? They have some stunning rabbits! My doe is half Paul's line and mated up to one of his bucks


----------



## HSimpson (May 4, 2021)

Hi, I wondered if you could help me please. Do you have a Thrianta rabbit for sale, or do you know where I can find one? Many thanks.


----------

